

Watson Is Going To Be Open For Public Use on the Cloud - carizan
http://gizmodo.com/watson-is-going-to-be-open-for-public-use-on-the-cloud-1464264675

======
davidsmith8900
\- Any ideas on how this could be used in mobile apps?

